# Sinn und Unsinn von "Strafen"



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2009)

_Dieser Thread ist eine ausgekoppelte Offtopic-Diskussion aus http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...r-muessen-wir-uns-noch-gefallen-lassen-2.html_


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was erhoffst du dir davon, einem "psychisch kranken, perversen" den Tod anzudrohen?
> Ein rationales "ooch nö, das ist es mir nicht wert"?
> 
> Rache mag für einige Leute schön sein, hilft (potentiellen) Opfern aber noch weniger als der Schwachsinn der Bundesregierung.


Zu dem Thema gibts ja interessante Überlegungen, nehmen wir mal Heinleins Roman "Starship Troopers", da wird im Buch (nicht im Film) am Anfang über Verbrechen und Bestrafungsformen diskutiert. Heinlein vertritt die These, dass das heutige Justizsystem nicht funktioniert, weil teilweise Täter zu Opfern gemacht werden und die Bestrafung nicht phasisch genug und nicht zeitnah erfolgt.
Er vergleicht die Bestrafung von Tätern hierbei mit der Erziehung von Hunde, welche man ja auch direkt bestraft, um eine Kausalität zwischen Tat und Strafe einzuprägen.

Insofern wäre es doch mal interessant, auf lange Haftstrafen zu verzichten, und stattdessen physische Gewalt einzusetzen, etwa das Brechen von Gliedmaßen, Auspeitschung, Kastration (z.B. bei Sexualstraftätern) usw.
In einigen islamischen Staaten wird sowas ja erfolgreich praktiziert, und hierzulande würden sich so mancher Täter sicher umschauen, wenns ihm an die Klöten geht. 

Todesstrafe lehne ich natürlich ab, da nicht effektiv: Einem Schuldigen wird damit eine (zu) schnelle Erlösung zu Teil, ein Unschuldiger wird schlicht ermordet. Das ist suboptimal.
Dann lieber Extemitäten-Amputation für Kapitalverbrechen, die ganz schweren Jungs hüpfen dann als Torso durch die Gegend. Nur die harten kommen in den Garten. 

Aber im Ernst: Ja, natürlich ist Heinleins Ansatz zu naiv und utopisch, brauchen wir nicht drüber reden.


----------



## Bleipriester (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema gibts ja interessante Überlegungen, nehmen wir mal Heinleins Roman "Starship Troopers", da wird im Buch (nicht im Film) am Anfang über Verbrechen und Bestrafungsformen diskutiert. Heinlein vertritt die These, dass das heutige Justizsystem nicht funktioniert, weil teilweise Täter zu Opfern gemacht werden und die Bestrafung nicht phasisch genug und nicht zeitnah erfolgt.
> Er vergleicht die Bestrafung von Tätern hierbei mit der Erziehung von Hunde, welche man ja auch direkt bestraft, um eine Kausalität zwischen Tat und Strafe einzuprägen
> 
> Insofern wäre es doch mal interessant, auf lange Haftstrafen zu verzichten, und stattdessen physische Gewalt einzusetzen, etwa das Brechen von Gliedmaßen, Auspeitschung, Kastration (z.B. bei Sexualstraftätern) usw.


Die sogenannte Entmannung wurde bereits im 3. Reich praktiziert.
Bei Anwendung deartiger Methoden besteht die Möglichkeit, daß die allgemeine Hemmschwelle sinkt und die Regierung zu immer drastischeren Strafen greift. Vergewaltiger gehören in ein Arbeitslager, sterben werden sie ohnehin..




Adrenalize schrieb:


> In einigen islamischen Staaten wird sowas ja erfolgreich praktiziert, und hierzulande würden sich so mancher Täter sicher umschauen, wenns ihm an die Klöten geht.


In einigen deiser Länder wird man aber auch wegen seines Glaubens zum Tode verurteilt.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Todesstrafe lehne ich natürlich ab, da nicht effektiv: Einem Schuldigen wird damit eine (zu) schnelle Erlösung zu Teil, ein Unschuldiger wird schlicht ermordet. Das ist suboptimal.
> Dann lieber Extemitäten-Amputation für Kapitalverbrechen, die ganz schweren Jungs hüpfen dann als Torso durch die Gegend. Nur die harten kommen in den Garten.


In einigen US-Bundesstaaten gibt es Internetseiten, auf denen erwiesene Vergewaltiger mit Addresse, Foto und allem verzeichnet sind...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema gibts ja interessante Überlegungen, nehmen wir mal Heinleins Roman "Starship Troopers", da wird im Buch (nicht im Film) am Anfang über Verbrechen und Bestrafungsformen diskutiert. Heinlein vertritt die These, dass das heutige Justizsystem nicht funktioniert, weil teilweise Täter zu Opfern gemacht werden und die Bestrafung nicht phasisch genug und nicht zeitnah erfolgt.
> Er vergleicht die Bestrafung von Tätern hierbei mit der Erziehung von Hunde, welche man ja auch direkt bestraft, um eine Kausalität zwischen Tat und Strafe einzuprägen.
> 
> Insofern wäre es doch mal interessant, auf lange Haftstrafen zu verzichten, und stattdessen physische Gewalt einzusetzen, etwa das Brechen von Gliedmaßen, Auspeitschung, Kastration (z.B. bei Sexualstraftätern) usw.
> In einigen islamischen Staaten wird sowas ja erfolgreich praktiziert, und hierzulande würden sich so mancher Täter sicher umschauen, wenns ihm an die Klöten geht.



"erfolgreich" würde ich andere Dinge nennen.
Aber mit Ausnahme der Kastration (bei der sich ein bißchen die Frage nach der Verhältnissmäßigkeit und der Zuverlässigkeit der Justizsysteme stellt, sollte man wirklich die Menschenrechte aufgeben?) haben auch diese Strafen das gleiche Problem:
Sie sorgen für keine Änderung in der Denkweise, sie verhindern keine Straftaten - sie bestehen nur aus Rache (vollkommen sinnlos) und haben eine abschreckende Komponente. Abschreckung funktioniert aber nur bei Tätern, die überlegt handeln, d.h. mögliche Vorteile aus der Tat gegen die Wahrscheinlichkeit und Härte einer Strafe abwiegen. (ein Peitschenhieb pro 100€ hinterzogene Steuern?)
Bei Tätern, die triebgesteuert handeln ist es weitesgehend egal, was du ihnen androhst, sie werden die Tat trotzdem begehen.


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "erfolgreich" würde ich andere Dinge nennen.
> Aber mit Ausnahme der Kastration (bei der sich ein bißchen die Frage nach der Verhältnissmäßigkeit und der Zuverlässigkeit der Justizsysteme stellt, sollte man wirklich die Menschenrechte aufgeben?) haben auch diese Strafen das gleiche Problem:
> Sie sorgen für keine Änderung in der Denkweise, sie verhindern keine Straftaten - sie bestehen nur aus Rache (vollkommen sinnlos) und haben eine abschreckende Komponente. Abschreckung funktioniert aber nur bei Tätern, die überlegt handeln, d.h. mögliche Vorteile aus der Tat gegen die Wahrscheinlichkeit und Härte einer Strafe abwiegen. (ein Peitschenhieb pro 100€ hinterzogene Steuern?)
> Bei Tätern, die triebgesteuert handeln ist es weitesgehend egal, was du ihnen androhst, sie werden die Tat trotzdem begehen.


Wie willst du eine Straftat verhindern? eingreifen, bevor sie passiert? Sowas wie PreCrime aus dem Film Minority Report? Die Strafen können aber immerhin eine Wiederholung verhindern. Hack einem Taschendieb die Hand ab, und schon hat er ein einkommensproblem. Kastriere einen Sexualstraftäter, und schau, wie er beim nächsten Mal einen hochbekommen will... usw. 

Das Ganze war aber auch nicht ernst gemeint, obwohl ich Heinleins Kritikpunkt für interessant halte. Im heutigen Justizsystem haben Täter teilweise sogar mehr Rechte als die Opfer, sie werden verwahrt, bekommen Bewährung, werden vorzeitig entlassen, aufwendig resozialisiert, oder lernen im Knast erst die richtig bösen Leute kennen und erweitern ihr Repertoire...
Die Abschreckwirkung ist da auch nicht gegeben, Tat und Bestrafung stehen in keinem Verhältnis oder erfolgen nicht zeitnah, das ist Heinleins Hauptargument.
Obwohl er es in dem Roman natürlich sehr überzogen darstellt, kratzt er schon an einem der Kernprobleme, denke ich mal.
Aber wie man es besser machen könnte, weiß ich nicht, zumal bei Fehlurteilen (und die sind ja keine seltenen Ausnahmen) die Konsequenzen auch zu bedenken sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2009)

*ich hab hier mal nen eigenen Thread draus gemacht, könnte länger dauern*

Verhindern kann ich in vielen Fällen durch Abschreckung, darauf basiert ja letztlich auch unser Strafsystem. Aber eben nicht im Falle von Triebtätern. Ein funktionierendes PreCrime könnte da helfen, aber solange die sich von Plakatwänden und Reenactments täuschen lassen, bringt das auch nichts 

Da müssen konventionelle Präventionsmaßnahmen eingesetzt werden - Therapien, (in dem Fall definitiv annonyme) Ansprechmöglichkeiten. Sensisibilierung der Öffentlichkeit für das Thema: Alle Experten sprechen geschlossen davon, dass die Täter meist aus dem unmittelbaren Umfeld stammen. Da könnte es Anzeichen geben,...
Zugegebenermaßen auch das eine schwierige Sache. Aber z.B. bei Gewalttaten gibt es afaik Programme, bei denen geleuterte Täter z.B. an Schulen berichten, wie sie in den Strudel geraten sind - ob das was hilft weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. (Weniger als eine Haftstrafe, an die keiner vor der Tat einen Gedanken verschwendet, kann es aber nicht bringen)

Unabhängig davon ist die Unfähigkeit zur Präventition oder Abschreckung aber keine Begründung für härtere Strafen - weil wie die eine Komponente der Strafe nicht funktioniert "rächen wir halt mehr"? Macht keinen Sinn, führt nur zu noch psychopathischeren Individuen die nach der Haft umso problematischer sind.
Womit wir beim Kernthema wären, das du in deiner Liste ansprichst:

"Täter teilweise sogar mehr Rechte als die Opfer, sie werden verwahrt, bekommen Bewährung, werden vorzeitig entlassen, aufwendig resozialisiert, oder lernen im Knast erst die richtig bösen Leute kennen und erweitern ihr Repertoire..."

- Sicherheitsverwarung? Wirklich Lebenslange Freiheitsberaubung? Ein "Recht", dass Täter haben und Opfer nicht? Wenn das deine ehrliche Meinung ist, ist es wohl das beste Beispiel dafür, dass die Strafen 0 Einfluss auf potentielle Täter haben, da sie offensichtlich falsch wahrgenommen werden.
- Bewährung? Sogesehen ein "Recht", für das die Opfer gerne eine Analogum hätten - "Erstmal nur androhen, nicht vollziehen". Im Rahmen des Strafsystems aber durchaus sinnvoll: Wie du weiter hinten schon anmerkst, bestehen durchaus Chancen, dass der Täter nach einem Gefängnissaufenthalt schlimmer ist, als vorher. Kosten tut es außerdem. Da kann es durchaus sinnvoll sein, die Strafe auszusetzen, wenn deutlich wird, dass der Täter sich im Rahmen des Prozesses darüber im klaren geworden ist, was er eigentlich getan hat und was ihm dafür blühen würde - im Falle einer weiteren Tat sogar noch deutlich mehr. Das wäre ein Beispiel für Abschreckung im Einzelfall, die sinnvoller als eine vollzogene Strafmaßnahme ist, da sie genauso effektiv ist, günstiger und die Resozialisierung deutlich erleichtert.
Zugegebenermaßen habe auch ich große Zweifel daran, dass dieser Zustand bei so vielen Leuten gegeben ist, wie Bewährungen verteilt werden... Mehrere Strafen auf Bewährung erscheinen vollkommen absurd - da frag ich mich auch manchmal, ob jemand, der Tag ein Tag aus Kriminelle verurteilt, nicht irgendwann seine Kriterien für "das kann jedem mal passieren" viel zu weit unten ansetzt.

Vorzeitig entlassen: Ich seh nichts, was daraus ein interessantes "Recht" für Opfer machen könnte. Sonst ähnlich wie Bewährung - verringert die Gefahr, dass derjenige negativ von Mithäftlingen beeinflusst wird, verringert die Kosten, erleichtert die Resozialisierung - es sollte nur sichergestellt sein, dass im Einzelfall die Haft bereits die erhoffte Wirkung hatte.

aufwendig resozialisiert: Das ist keineswegs ein "Recht", dass Täter haben und Opfer nicht. Im Gegenteil, die psychologische Betreuung von Opfern ist in der Regel um ein vielfaches aufwendiger (in Haftanstalten dagegen z.T. gar nicht gegeben, da muss schon jemand nen Selbstmord versuchen, ehe mal wer auf die Idee gekommt, dass der Typ am durchdrehen ist, anstatt sich seiner Schuld bewusst zu werden) - was zugegebenermaßen auch nicht andersherum sein sollte. Ohne Resozialisierung gehts aber auch einfach nicht: Jemand, der nach 5-10-15 Jahren ausm Knast kommt, hat einfach keine Ahnung (und keine Qualifikation) mehr, um sich in der normalen Welt zurecht zufinden. Entweder man hilft ihm dabei oder er endet über kurz oder lang als Assi bis Obdachloser oder er macht da weiter, wo er aufgehört und begeht das nächste Verbrechen. Will man also nicht jeden einzelnen Straftäter ein Urteil "lebenslänglich elend" verpassen, dann sollte man sich drum kümmern, das die Leute nach der Haft wieder ein produktives Leben führen.

"Im Knast erst die richtig bösen Leute kennenlernen und das Repertoire erweitern": Auch da frag ich mich, was Opfer mit diesem "Recht" sollen. Aber es ist ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass "alle Kriminellen für längere Zeit zusammensperren" das Problem nicht verbessern muss.


Die Geschichte mit dem mangelnden zeitlichen oder physischen Zusammenhang kann ich übrigens auch nicht unterstützen. Bei Hundeerziehung macht das nur deswegen Sinn, weil Hunde ein begrenztes zeitliches Auffassungsvermögen haben und mangels Kommunikation überhaupt nicht dazu in der Lage sind, eine verzögerte Strafe der Tat zuzuordnen.
Menschen können das aber und es ist scheiß egal, ob ich einem Taschendieb innerhalb von 10 Minuten die Hand abhacke, oder ob ich ihn ein Jahr später in den Knast schmeiße - solange das "in den Knast schmeißen" von ihm als genauso schwer empfunden wird, wie das "Hand abhacken" (ja, das Beispiel hinkt. Kann sich ja auch nicht die Schuhe binden), haben beide Strafen auch den gleichen Erfolg. (Krankenkassenbelastung, Invalidenrente und Unterhalt von Gefängnissen nicht gegeneinander aufgerechnet)


----------



## Nuklon (7. Mai 2009)

Da muss ruyven_macaran zustimmen.
ich sehe es so, dass in Ländern mit erhöhten Strafmaß wie in den USA (Todesstrafe) udn anderen Ländern in Afrika (Handabhacken) trotzdem mehr Straftaten passieren als bei uns. Nehmen wir mal die sozialen Umstände außen zeigt dies uns, dass die Täter trotzdem Straftaten begehen. Die Frage ist doch warum? Dieses Warum wird man nicht durch längeren Vollzug und Gewaltmaßnahmen erreichen, sondern nur durch individuelle psychologische Behandlung, die nach den Gründen sucht.
Ein weiteres Beispiel könnte Tschechien sein. Das Land kastriert seien Sexualstraftäter. Trotzdem gibt es dort immer noch neue Fälle. Europarat kritisiert Tschechien für die Kastration von Häftlingen - 06-02-2009 15:37 UTC - Radio Prag
Darum finde ich dass das deutsche Strafrecht im Prinzip eines der bsten ist vom Ansatz her und damit die Strafen gerecht verteilt werden. Dass dies durch zu wenig Personal und überbelegte Gefängnisse vollkommen zerstört wird sit eine andere Sache.

---

Ich persönlich bin dann noch für eine konsequente Herabsetzung des Jugendstrafalters auf 18 wäre und was ruyven_macaran ansprach dass manche mehrer Haftstrafen auf Bewährung hintereinander bekommen. 
Diese Täter wissen das ihnen die Richter maximal Arbeitsstunden aufbrummen und kalkulieren dies teilweise mit ein (Selbsterfahrung aus der Stadt)

MfG Nuklon


----------



## axel25 (7. Mai 2009)

Also, den Arm brechen: Schon mal was von Menschen-Rechten gehört?!
Straftäter sollten meiner Meinung nach resozialisiert werden, um sie wieder auf den Rechten Weg zu bringen. Außerdem halte ich eine psychologische Behandlung für sinnvoll, um zu erfahren warum er eine Straftat begangen hat!

Außerdem lassen sich Straftaten am ehesten durch hohe Sicherheitsleistungen verhindern, Beispiel Deutschland:

Die Aufklärungsrate in Deutschland ist als sehr gut zu bezeichnen, im Vergleich zu andren Ländern. Hier greift auch das strenge Waffengesetz. 
Zusätzlich sind deutsche Polizisten mitunter die unbestechlichsten. 

Laut einem Polizisten, mit dem ich vor ca. 3 Jahren gesprochen habe!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tabuthema Auslaenderkriminalitaet*

_folgende Posts stammen hierher_


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tabuthema Auslaenderkriminalitaet*

Zitat von *ruyven_macaran* 
Was meinst du, wie groß der Anteil von Straftaten ist, die z.B. "2 Jahre nach Entlassung" begangen werden?
Denn einfach nur durch eine längere Haftdauer erfasst du weder neue Kriminelle noch späte Rückfälle. Afaik gibt es mitlerweile auch ein paar Studien, die im Gegenzug deutlich größere Schwierigkeiten bei der Rückkehr in eine normale Existenz (und somit eine größere Rückfallgefahr) belegen.

Ja und.Soll man deswegen z.b. Vergewaltiger in Watte packen,nur weil die Rückfallgefahr größer ist?Ich sage nein, das wäre der Falsche weg.
Wer Menschen egal in welcher Form Gewalt antut muß auch dafür büßen und zwar richtig!Die Opfer tragen das schließlich auch ihr ganzes Leben mit sich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tabuthema Auslaenderkriminalitaet*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Ja und.Soll man deswegen z.b. Vergewaltiger in Watte packen,nur weil die Rückfallgefahr größer ist?Ich sage nein, das wäre der Falsche weg.
> Wer Menschen egal in welcher Form Gewalt antut muß auch dafür büßen und zwar richtig!Die Opfer tragen das schließlich auch ihr ganzes Leben mit sich.


 
Ist es aber nicht auch sinnvoll zu ermitteln, warum Täter das machen und wie man verhindern kann, dass sie es wieder machen oder präventiv sein zu können?
Das geht nur mit Forschen. langanhaltendes Wegsperren macht aus einem Einfachtäter eher den Mehrfachtäter.

Und wie sieht es dann mit Wirtschaftskriminalität aus? Dort wird niemand verletzt, also auch kein Knast?


----------



## Bucklew (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tabuthema Auslaenderkriminalitaet*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Ja und.Soll man deswegen z.b. Vergewaltiger in Watte packen,nur weil die Rückfallgefahr größer ist?Ich sage nein, das wäre der Falsche weg.
> Wer Menschen egal in welcher Form Gewalt antut muß auch dafür büßen und zwar richtig!Die Opfer tragen das schließlich auch ihr ganzes Leben mit sich.


Was bringt es dir jemanden für 30 Jahre in den Knast zu stecken, damit dieser nach dem Knast sich sowieso nie wieder in die normale Gesellschaft integrieren kann?

Es geht eben darum einen Konsens zu finden zwischen Buße/Strafe und der danach folgenden Resozialisierung. Und da sind höhere Strafe mitnichten gut, wie es vorallem die USA SEHR eindeutig zeigen.

Diese alte "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn"-Prinzip sollten wir doch langsam mal ablegen als zivilisierte Menschen. Jeder Mensch hat eine zweite chance verdient, auch ein Mörder und Vergewaltiger.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tabuthema Auslaenderkriminalitaet*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Was bringt es dir jemanden für 30 Jahre in den Knast zu stecken, damit dieser nach dem Knast sich sowieso nie wieder in die normale Gesellschaft integrieren kann?
> 
> Es geht eben darum einen Konsens zu finden zwischen Buße/Strafe und der danach folgenden Resozialisierung. Und da sind höhere Strafe mitnichten gut, wie es vorallem die USA SEHR eindeutig zeigen.
> 
> Diese alte "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn"-Prinzip sollten wir doch langsam mal ablegen als zivilisierte Menschen. Jeder Mensch hat eine zweite chance verdient, auch ein Mörder und Vergewaltiger.


Ich möchte gerne mal sehn wenn es Personen in dein Umfeld passiert(Kinder,Freundin,Eltern etc.)ob Du dann immer noch so denkst?


----------



## Bucklew (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tabuthema Auslaenderkriminalitaet*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne mal sehn wenn es Personen in dein Umfeld passiert(Kinder,Freundin,Eltern etc.)ob Du dann immer noch so denkst?


Das wäre dann eine subjektive Sichtweise, die nichts mit den Fakten zu tun hat.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tabuthema Auslaenderkriminalitaet*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das wäre dann eine subjektive Sichtweise, die nichts mit den Fakten zu tun hat.


 Dann würdes du aus erster Quelle erfahren wie Opfer leiden müssen und zwar ein Leben lang.


----------



## Bucklew (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tabuthema Auslaenderkriminalitaet*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Dann würdes du aus erster Quelle erfahren wie Opfer leiden müssen und zwar ein Leben lang.


Dafür gibt es gute Psychiater.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tabuthema Auslaenderkriminalitaet*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne mal sehn wenn es Personen in dein Umfeld passiert(Kinder,Freundin,Eltern etc.)ob Du dann immer noch so denkst?


 
Ein Bekannter hat 10.000 Euro verloren, weil die Banken keine Ahnung von ihrem Geschäft haben, sollte er jetzt auch traumatisiert sein, weil die Banker noch Abfindung kassiert haben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Zitat von *ruyven_macaran*
> Was meinst du, wie groß der Anteil von Straftaten ist, die z.B. "2 Jahre nach Entlassung" begangen werden?
> Denn einfach nur durch eine längere Haftdauer erfasst du weder neue Kriminelle noch späte Rückfälle. Afaik gibt es mitlerweile auch ein paar Studien, die im Gegenzug deutlich größere Schwierigkeiten bei der Rückkehr in eine normale Existenz (und somit eine größere Rückfallgefahr) belegen.
> 
> ...



Das heißt Rache ist für dich der einzige und alles überschattende Aspekt einer Haftstrafe und alles, was ihr zuträglich ist, ist allein deswegen schon zu befürworten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

Wer hat denn den Thread umbenannt?


----------



## JOJO (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke mal, das viele Straftaten nicht begangen würden, wenn der Staat (also wir alle) nicht in sozialen Bereichen so versagen würden!

Es beginnt Zuhaus, geht im Kindergarten weiter, dann Schule.... und danach für 10.000den von Jugendlichen in die Perspektivlosigkeit. 

Keine Lehrstellen, keine Arbeit, keine Bildung, wie es eigendlich sein sollte. Sich erwachsen nennende Mitbürger, die machtlos zuschauen wenn jemand geklatscht wird, sich abwenden und nicht das Gespräch suchen.

Für mich z.B. sollten diese Zuschauer allesamt mit in den Knast gehen, ich nenne das unterlassene Hilfeleistung und in einigen Fällen sogar Beihilfe zum Mord durch Unterlassung!

Wie war das neulich an der Tanke:"Was soll ich denn mit denen da draußen reden, die sind doch alle asozial!" (Aussage eines Tankwarts, der jedoch fleißig für alkoholische Getränke abkassiert!)

Sicherlich ein Aspekt, der nicht in Vergessenheit geraten sollte.

Bestrafung muss sein, bei der Entlassung reicht jedoch nicht die immer angeführte Resozialisierung, die eh nie stattfindet!

In der Wirklichkeit siehts denn so aus:"Entlassungsgeld ein paar Euro, dann zur Arge und ein Scheck für ein paar Möbel... und dann nichts mehr. Zumindest kenne ich dieses Verfahren von einigen Knastis...

Und so dauert es nicht lange bis der Knasti wieder einfährt, nur weil er das "nehmen" von Oben vorgelebt bekommt.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Oktober 2009)

Das mit der Hilfeleistung ist immer so eine Sache; bevor man "körperlich" einschreitet, sollte man sich im Klaren sein, ob man überhaupt eine Chance hat. Das was man immer machen kann: Andere Passanten dazu animieren einzugreifen und die Polizei rufen. Niemand wird wegen unterlassener Hilfeleistung von irgendjemand angeklagt, nur weil er nicht _direkt, _also mit Gewalt, eingegriffen hat - Selbstschutz steht in dem Fall an erster Stelle.


----------



## Icejester (6. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "erfolgreich" würde ich andere Dinge nennen.
> Aber mit Ausnahme der Kastration (bei der sich ein bißchen die Frage nach der Verhältnissmäßigkeit und der Zuverlässigkeit der Justizsysteme stellt, sollte man wirklich die Menschenrechte aufgeben?) haben auch diese Strafen das gleiche Problem:
> Sie sorgen für keine Änderung in der Denkweise, sie verhindern keine Straftaten - sie bestehen nur aus Rache (vollkommen sinnlos) und haben eine abschreckende Komponente. Abschreckung funktioniert aber nur bei Tätern, die überlegt handeln, d.h. mögliche Vorteile aus der Tat gegen die Wahrscheinlichkeit und Härte einer Strafe abwiegen. (ein Peitschenhieb pro 100€ hinterzogene Steuern?)
> Bei Tätern, die triebgesteuert handeln ist es weitesgehend egal, was du ihnen androhst, sie werden die Tat trotzdem begehen.



Genau so sieht's aus. Mehr kann man dazu kaum sagen. Im Gegenteil ist es eher so, daß Verbrechen bei entsprechend harter Strafbewehrung auch "härter" durchgeführt werden. Das heißt, wenn ich für einen Einbruch schon 20 Jahre hinter Gitter muß, schrecke ich eher nicht davor zurück, meinen Entdecker auch noch zu erschießen, weil fünf Jahre mehr für Totschlag oder Mord den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett machen.

Oder da wir hier ja gerade von Vergewaltigern etc. sprechen: Wenn ich für eine entdeckte Vergwaltigung Gefahr laufe, kastriert zu werden oder ewig lange in den Knast einfahre, kann ich mein Opfer auch gerade eben noch umbringen und irgendwo verscharren. Denn dann kommt's ja mit noch geringerer Wahrscheinlichkeit raus. Die etwas höhere Strafe für die Tötung ist mir dann im Zweifel egal. Selbst wenn's die Todesstrafe wäre: Wer will schon kastriert werden?!



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne mal sehn wenn es Personen in dein Umfeld passiert(Kinder,Freundin,Eltern etc.)ob Du dann immer noch so denkst?



Langweilig. Das Argument kommt ja immer wieder mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit. Und genau diese Erfahrung habe ich gemacht. Denn vor Jahren ist meine damalige Freundin während wir zusammen waren vergewaltigt worden. Und das war nicht schön. Aber deswegen jemandem den Tod wünschen? Schwachsinning, primitiv und nicht zielführend.


----------



## hzdriver (6. November 2009)

In Deutschland steht die Psychologische und Körperliche Betreuhung der Täter im Vordergrund , entweder Klinik mit allem Pibapo oder Sicherungsunterbringung bei Fernsehen , Kost und Logie .
Was wird aus dem Opfer im normal Fall ein Sozialfall dem NIEMAND hilft !
Ich würde mir wünschen Täter wirklich mal zu bestrafen und den Opfern masiv zu helfen , auf Kosten des Täters und seiner Familie . Wer ist Schuld an verfehlter Erziehung ?! Nicht der Staat !
Alles andere ist nur Geschwätz von nicht betroffenen ! Da kannman leicht Vergebung säuseln !
Wem das eigen Kind geschändet und zerhackt nach Haus gebracht wird , der will nur den Tod des Täter , für alle anderen gilt volle Finanzielle und Psychiche Entschädigung aus dem Vermögen des Täter/ Täterfamilie .
Genau wie ich fordere das Manager mit Ihrem Vermögen für Ihre Fehler haften , genau so wie Sie die Prämien einstreichen ! mfg


----------



## Skaos (6. November 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Oder da wir hier ja gerade von Vergewaltigern etc. sprechen: Wenn ich für eine entdeckte Vergwaltigung Gefahr laufe, kastriert zu werden oder ewig lange in den Knast einfahre, kann ich mein Opfer auch gerade eben noch umbringen und irgendwo verscharren. Denn dann kommt's ja mit noch geringerer Wahrscheinlichkeit raus. Die etwas höhere Strafe für die Tötung ist mir dann im Zweifel egal. Selbst wenn's die Todesstrafe wäre: Wer will schon kastriert werden?!



Meinst aber nicht, dass ich gleichen Zug, wie die Hemmschwelle bei der Tat sinkt, diese im Vorfeld steigt? Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass das etwas bringt.. Sicher hast du Recht wenns zur Tat kommt, is die letztliche Strafe oder Tod oder Kastration relativ egal, aber wer wirklich so krank ist wird vor Mord letztlich genau so wenig halt machen wie vor der Vergewaltigung an sich, ob man wirklich die Strafen abwägt möchte ich bezweifeln.. Soll es Gedankengänge wie, für Knast lasse ich sie leben für ne Kastration bring ich sie dann aber doch lieber um, wirklich geben?? Hat der Täter nich vorm Knast genau so ne Angst?.. Ganz krass gesagt könnte man noch sagen, dass Leben des Opfers ist eh zerstört, ob man als seelisches Wrack jemals wieder ein angenehmes Leben ohne diese Erinnerung führen kann ist mehr als fraglich.. aber das ist auch zu pauschal gesagt und stuft ein Menschenleben ziehmlich hart herab und dürfte damit Quatsch sein, wenn auch ein Funken Wahrheit dran ist..
Die Frage wäre wie viel Vergewaltigungen enden wirklich mit Mord.. wer bei der Tat Schiss bekommt der hat den wie gesagt sicherlich auch vorm Knast in der jetzigen Form.. was die Kastration aber als Vorteil hätte ist die ausgeschlossene Wiederholungstat.. 
Ob man aber letztlich wirklich dafür plädieren soll weiß ich nicht, ich würde es allein aufgrund der Tatsache nicht, dass schon viel zu oft die falschen Menschen zur Rechenschaft gezogen wurden..
Ich persönliche neige auch sehr schnell dazu Selbstjustiz zu verherrlichen, auch wenn ich weiß, dass es eigentlich keinen Sinn hat, so ist das trotzdem jedes Mal wenn ich von solchen Schweinen höre mein erster Gedanke.. Den Typen einfach mal mit dem Eltern/Freunden des Opfers allein lassen.. Wie gesagt das mag sicher nicht effektiv sein und keine Tat verhindern oder rückgängig machen, aber im ersten naiven Augenblick verbinde ich damit eine gewisse Genugtuung (Hilfe schreibt man das wirklich so?!), mehr zumindest als mit einer Haftstrafe.. Ich glaube ich werde weiter denken "Schwanz ab!" wenn das Wort Vergewaltigung fällt..


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2009)

Auch wenn ich gleich heftig kritisiert werde, bin ich für die Todesstrafe bei Vergewaltigung und Mord.

Wenn jemand derartig gegen die Gesellschaft vorgeht, hat er kein Recht weiterhin dabei zu sein.
Wieso sollen wir solche Leute den Rest ihres Lebens finanzieren?

Triebtäter kann man sowieso nicht daran hindern, auch wenn man noch soviel an den bekannten Fällen forscht.
Dazu müsste für jeden Bürger dann ja ein psychologisches Profil erstellt werden, aber das wird wohl den meisten nicht passen.


----------



## Skaos (6. November 2009)

hm naja versteh deinen Ansatz, und ich find den aus Gründen der Rache irgendwie nicht wirklich gut, ich persönlich sehe da die Strafe als Erlösung für den Täter, den das Opfer nie erfahren wird.. Aber das ist mein Ansatz wie ich ihn oben schon mehr oder weniger beschrieben habe.. Andere mögen vl sagen, dass der Gedanke der resozialisierung vordergründig sein soll, aber der is meiner Meinung nach bei diesen Menschen eh verschenkt.. Aber wie gesagt mein Argument dagegen ist Vergeltung und das kanns ja auch irgendwo nicht sein, bzw. ist in diesem Rechtsstaat (vl. zum Glück) nicht umsetzbar von der Sache her


----------



## Icejester (6. November 2009)

hzdriver schrieb:


> In Deutschland steht die Psychologische und Körperliche Betreuhung der Täter im Vordergrund , entweder Klinik mit allem Pibapo oder Sicherungsunterbringung bei Fernsehen , Kost und Logie.


 
Was soll man wohl auch sonst machen? Immerhin muß man dafür sorgen, daß sowas nicht nochmal passiert. Und ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, daß Du wirklich schonmal ein Gefängnis von innen gesehen hast, wenn Du das noch für zu angenehm hältst.


> Was wird aus dem Opfer im normal Fall ein Sozialfall dem NIEMAND hilft !


 
Lachhaft. Erstens ist die Versorgung von Sozialfällen in Deutschland nunmal wirklich im weltweiten Vergleich überdurchschnittlich gut, zweitens ist mir unklar, wieso aus dem Opfer eines Verbrechens ein Sozialfall werden sollte. Weißt Du, wie oft sie meinem Vater schon die Wohnung ausgeräumt, Kreditkarten geklaut etc. haben? Und der ist dennoch alles andere als ein Sozialfall. Ich bin auch letztens beklaut worden. Aber bin ich deshalb ein Sozialfall? Auch wenn ich mich deshalb total mies fühle, denke ich das eher nicht.


> Ich würde mir wünschen Täter wirklich mal zu bestrafen und den Opfern masiv zu helfen , auf Kosten des Täters und seiner Familie . Wer ist Schuld an verfehlter Erziehung ?! Nicht der Staat !


 
Ah super! Sippenhaft! Ist ja ganz was neues. War hier von '33 bis '45 schonmal schwer in Mode. Hat in Rußland sogar länger durchgehalten. Da wurden teilweise ganze Landstriche in Sippenhaft genommen. Ist eine super Idee!



> Alles andere ist nur Geschwätz von nicht betroffenen ! Da kannman leicht Vergebung säuseln !
> Wem das eigen Kind geschändet und zerhackt nach Haus gebracht wird , der will nur den Tod des Täter , für alle anderen gilt volle Finanzielle und Psychiche Entschädigung aus dem Vermögen des Täter/ Täterfamilie .


 
Ja, wenn in der Erziehung was schief gelaufen ist, mag das wohl stimmen. Wie oben schon gesagt, war ich durchaus selbst mal in der Position des "direkten Umfeldes". Seltsamerweise habe ich niemandem den Tod oder ähnliches gewünscht. Was sollte das auch nützen?


----------



## Icejester (6. November 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> Meinst aber nicht, dass ich gleichen Zug, wie die Hemmschwelle bei der Tat sinkt, diese im Vorfeld steigt? Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass das etwas bringt.. Sicher hast du Recht wenns zur Tat kommt, is die letztliche Strafe oder Tod oder Kastration relativ egal, aber wer wirklich so krank ist wird vor Mord letztlich genau so wenig halt machen wie vor der Vergewaltigung an sich, ob man wirklich die Strafen abwägt möchte ich bezweifeln.. Soll es Gedankengänge wie, für Knast lasse ich sie leben für ne Kastration bring ich sie dann aber doch lieber um, wirklich geben?? Hat der Täter nich vorm Knast genau so ne Angst?..


 
Man könnte denken, daß hohe Strafen schon im Vorfeld einer Tat abschreckend wirken, Untersuchungen zeigen aber, daß dem nicht so ist. Wieso Strafen selten abschrecken, ist auch relativ klar: Der Verbrecher, der seine Tat plant, geht überhaupt nicht davon aus, erwischt zu werden. Deswegen ist ihm auch die Höhe der Strafe im Vorfeld egal. Sie wird ihn, so wie er denkt, ja ohnehin nicht ereilen.
Wenn er aber erwischt wird, ist Aussicht auf eine milde Strafe immer noch ein Mittel, die Tat in ihrem (mißglückten) Vorgang nicht weiter eskalieren zu lassen.
Eine Vergewaltigung ist aber an sich ohnehin ein Triebverbrechen, das in der Regel nicht minutiös geplant wird. Insofern spielt die Strafandrohung hier eine noch geringere Rolle, weil der Täter im Vorfeld selten klar und nüchtern überlegt, ob ein (schlechter) **** jetzt mehrere Jahre Gefängnis oder sein Gemächt oder gar sein Leben wert ist. Der macht das einfach und denkt an keine Folgen. Wenn ihm danach aber die möglichen Folgen wieder einfallen, also der Trieb, aus dem das erste Verbrechen begangen wurde, abgebaut ist, kann er bei Aussicht auf eine hohe Strafe für das Grundverbrechen auch viel leichter direkt das nächstschlimmere Verbrechen verüben, weil der Unterschied in der Strafzumessung eben nicht mehr sehr groß sein wird, sich die Chance auf Nichtentdeckung aber drastisch erhöht.


> Ganz krass gesagt könnte man noch sagen, dass Leben des Opfers ist eh zerstört, ob man als seelisches Wrack jemals wieder ein angenehmes Leben ohne diese Erinnerung führen kann ist mehr als fraglich.. aber das ist auch zu pauschal gesagt und stuft ein Menschenleben ziehmlich hart herab und dürfte damit Quatsch sein, wenn auch ein Funken Wahrheit dran ist..
> Die Frage wäre wie viel Vergewaltigungen enden wirklich mit Mord.. wer bei der Tat Schiss bekommt der hat den wie gesagt sicherlich auch vorm Knast in der jetzigen Form.. was die Kastration aber als Vorteil hätte ist die ausgeschlossene Wiederholungstat..


 
Keine Ahnung, ob man das kann. Ich denke schon. Aber ich weiß es nicht genau. Und Vergewaltigungen enden ziemlich selten mit Mord. Das ist (noch) die Ausnahme. Vergewaltigt wird ständig und andauernd. Aber gemordet wird deutlich seltener.
Und die Kastration eines Triebtäters halte ich ehrlich gesagt für höchst gefährlich. Bloß weil der Mann nicht mehr kann, heißt das doch noch lange nicht, daß er nicht mehr will! Aber er kann nicht mehr. Und das wird zu großer Verzweiflung und noch größerer Wut führen. Und wo wird sich die entladen? Genau. Wahrscheinlich wieder bei Frauen und/oder Kindern. Nur vergewaltigt er dann nicht mehr, weil das eben nicht geht. Nein, er wird wahrscheinlich aus Wut morden. Zu verlieren hat er ja nichts mehr, aber alles zu rächen. Ganz ehrlich keine gute Idee, oder?



> Ob man aber letztlich wirklich dafür plädieren soll weiß ich nicht, ich würde es allein aufgrund der Tatsache nicht, dass schon viel zu oft die falschen Menschen zur Rechenschaft gezogen wurden..


Das ist auch so eine Sache. Für eine Haftstrafe kann man einen Menschen noch entschädigen. Für alles andere eher nicht. Und es erwischt mit Sicherheit ziemlich oft die Falschen.


> Ich persönliche neige auch sehr schnell dazu Selbstjustiz zu verherrlichen, auch wenn ich weiß, dass es eigentlich keinen Sinn hat, so ist das trotzdem jedes Mal wenn ich von solchen Schweinen höre mein erster Gedanke.. Den Typen einfach mal mit dem Eltern/Freunden des Opfers allein lassen.. Wie gesagt das mag sicher nicht effektiv sein und keine Tat verhindern oder rückgängig machen, aber im ersten naiven Augenblick verbinde ich damit eine gewisse Genugtuung (Hilfe schreibt man das wirklich so?!), mehr zumindest als mit einer Haftstrafe.. Ich glaube ich werde weiter denken "Schwanz ab!" wenn das Wort Vergewaltigung fällt..


 
Lohnt nicht. Das macht nicht glücklich und kostet nur Nerven. Es ist immer besser, sich weniger aufzuregen.


----------



## Two-Face (6. November 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Triebtäter kann man sowieso nicht daran hindern, auch wenn man noch soviel an den bekannten Fällen forscht.
> Dazu müsste für jeden Bürger dann ja ein psychologisches Profil erstellt werden, aber das wird wohl den meisten nicht passen.



Triebtäter kann man kastrieren


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. November 2009)

Aber nur wenn sie bekannt sind.

Es ging mir jetzt darum, solche Taten von neuen Tätern zu verhindern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> Meinst aber nicht, dass ich gleichen Zug, wie die Hemmschwelle bei der Tat sinkt, diese im Vorfeld steigt? Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass das etwas bringt.. Sicher hast du Recht wenns zur Tat kommt, is die letztliche Strafe oder Tod oder Kastration relativ egal, aber wer wirklich so krank ist wird vor Mord letztlich genau so wenig halt machen wie vor der Vergewaltigung an sich,



Also ich denke schon, dass es deutlich mehr Leute gibt, die ihren Sexualtrieb nicht kontrollieren können, als Leute, die ihrer Mordlust freien Lauf lassen. Z.T. soll es ja -gerade bei Kindesmissbrauch- auch vorkommen, dass sich die Täter tatsächlich einreden, dass ihr Opfer "Spaß" hat. Aus solchen Situationen heraus kann sich problemlos eine Vergewaltigung ableiten (vermutlich erstmal ohne Rücksicht auf die Art der Strafe, da das Unrechtsbewußtsein fehlt/ausgeblendet wird) - aber kein Mord. Aus der Situation "ich hab gerade eine Straftat begangen, der einzige Zeuge ist in meiner Gewalt und wenn er auspackt, werde ich kastriert und wander für 20 Jahre in den Knast" dagegen sehr wohl.



> Hat der Täter nich vorm Knast genau so ne Angst?..



Sicherlich nicht. Knast ist etwas für ein paar Jahre, nicht für den Rest des Lebens (selbst bei "lebenslang"  ). Und wie man unschwer hier erkennen kann, halten einige Leute Knast sogar für sowas wie all-inclusive-Club-Urlaub. 



Spoiler



da bei ist das nicht annäherend mit dem Horror vergleichbar, den man in einigen Urlaubs-""Reportagen"" der privaten zu sehen bekommt 



Ich geh aber auch eher davon aus, dass ein Großteil der Täter im Moment der Tat / wärend der Planung nicht davon ausgeht, überhaupt bestraft zu werden.
Ansatzpunkt wäre demnach eher die Strafverfolgung (sowie die allgemeine Ermittlung deren Erfolg - wo Ex-Knackis durchaus eine Rolle spielen könnten), denn der Strafvollzug.



> Ganz krass gesagt könnte man noch sagen, dass Leben des Opfers ist eh zerstört, ob man als seelisches Wrack jemals wieder ein angenehmes Leben ohne diese Erinnerung führen kann ist mehr als fraglich.. aber das ist auch zu pauschal gesagt und stuft ein Menschenleben ziehmlich hart herab und dürfte damit Quatsch sein, wenn auch ein Funken Wahrheit dran ist..



Es ist sicherlich so, dass die Opfer ein Leben lang mit der zurecht kommen müssen. Aber Menschen können erstaunlich viel einstecken und trotzdem noch Freude am Leben haben. Man gucke sich z.B. mal **-Überlebende an. Klar leiden die weiter - aber nicht 24/7. Gerade mit guter psychischer Betreuung lässt sich einges verdauen.



> Die Frage wäre wie viel Vergewaltigungen enden wirklich mit Mord.. wer bei der Tat Schiss bekommt der hat den wie gesagt sicherlich auch vorm Knast in der jetzigen Form..



Vermutlich. Er hat aber auch den Kontrast 10 Jahre Knast wegen Vergewaltigung (davon vielleicht 5 auf Bewährung wegen guter Führung) und 20 Jahre Knast (ggf. mit anschließender Sicherheitsverwahrung?) wegen Vergewaltigung und Mord.
So subjektiv aus den Medien hab ich jedenfalls den Eindruck, dass bei der Mehrheit der Vergewaltigungsprozesse das Opfer als Zeuge geladen werden kann.



> was die Kastration aber als Vorteil hätte ist die ausgeschlossene Wiederholungstat..



Stellt sich die Frage: Wieviel Opfer von Erst-Vergewaltigungen könnten mehr umgebracht werden, als jetzt und wieviele Täter werden nach der Entlassung rückfällig?
(und: Ist die Aufhebung der Menschenrechte für diejenigen, die nicht rückfällig werden /würden überhaupt rechtfertigbar in einem Rechtsstaat?)




Icejester schrieb:


> Ah super! Sippenhaft! Ist ja ganz was neues. War hier von '33 bis '45 schonmal schwer in Mode. Hat in Rußland sogar länger durchgehalten. Da wurden teilweise ganze Landstriche in Sippenhaft genommen. Ist eine super Idee!



Anatolien macht bis heute "gute" Erfahrungen mit der Familienbezogenen Strafe, insbesondere in Mordfällen...
Süditalien ist auch für ähnliches bekannt.


----------



## Icejester (7. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anatolien macht bis heute "gute" Erfahrungen mit der Familienbezogenen Strafe, insbesondere in Mordfällen...
> Süditalien ist auch für ähnliches bekannt.



Mag sein. Aber man muß ja gottlob nicht alles nachmachen.


----------



## Skaos (9. November 2009)

hm okay ich seh schon, grad der Ansatz mit den neuen Todesfällen, bei einer höheren Strafe könnte wirklich zum Problem werden.. 
Letztendlich muss ich echt sagen bin ich bei dem Thema sehr hin und hergerissen.. denn die wirklichen Täter einfach so davonkommen zu lassen mit etwas Knast, den sie auf einer **backe absitzen und womöglich noch Bewährung für den Rest bekommen, damit kann ich mich einfach nicht wirklich zufrieden geben, für meine Begriffe hat dieser Mensch ein Leben zerstört und das kann doch bitte nicht so "human" bestraft werden.. Sicher sollte man sich irgendwo auch an die Menschenrechte halten, auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass sie eigentlich mit einer solchen Tat jegliche Ansprüche darauf verloren haben, aber sonst ist man ja auch wieder nich besser als diese Leute..

Was bleibt also letztlich.. um sich im rechtlichen Maß zu bewegen sicher doch wieder "nur" die Erhöhung der Haftstrafe, denn diese fällt bei den meisten Fällen definitiv viel zu gering aus, auch wenns garantiert kein All-Inclusiv mehr is, wenn die anderen Insassen rausbekommen wofür XY im Bau sitzt, man hört ja öfter davon, dass es solche Leute besonders schwer im Knast haben..


Hm ob das mit der Sippenhaft so die Option is.. könnte mir grad da neue familieninterne Mordserien vorstellen.. grad in so doch etwas temperamentvolleren Gegenden findens Bruder oder auch Vater vom Täter bestimmt nich so lustig, wenn Mutter abwandert weil ihr Sohn wen umgebracht hat (auch wenns zu so einer Kosntellation bestimmt eher selten kommt).. Auch wenn der Abschreckungseffekt weitaus höher ist, aber dass das nix bringt wurde ja hier schon mehrfach erläutert (was Schade is, ich fand meinen Ansatz anfangs gar nich übel, bis ich mich euren Argumenten geschlagen geben musste )


----------



## herethic (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube um in einer(aus unsere Sicht)Modernen/Zivilisierten Geselschaft halbwegs den Frieden und die Ordnung zu sichern,sind Strafen nötig um den Menschen an seine Pflichten/Befugnisse(mir ist kein beseres Wort eingefallen) zu errinern.Ich glaube,obwohl jeder weiß das Mord unmoralisches ist,es ohne gesetze für/gegen Mord viel mehr Morde gegeben hätte/gäbe.


----------

